# Just testing my new avatar....



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Test, test.....check, one, two.......


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

TEASE!!!!:nono:

You can't test an avatar in the puppy section and not have a puppy IN A PUMPKIN SHIRT in your avatar!


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Congratulations!! I am sooo excited for you


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Is that a figurine of Isis? I broke the CODE!! Congratulations Wayne!!!:happyboogie::groovy::dancingtree:


----------



## liv (Sep 1, 2010)

:happyboogie:Congratulations!! Isis is such a cutie! :happyboogie:


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Wow, you guys are a lot smarter than I am to have figured that one out.

Congrats!


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Castlemaid said:


> Is that a figurine of Isis? I broke the CODE!! Congratulations Wayne!!!:happyboogie::groovy::dancingtree:


Thank you, I am so excited...Dianna is taking one and I am taking the other, BUT IT IS NOT OFFICIAL, however, if we were to guess at this point.......


----------



## AEA (Sep 17, 2010)

I see no option to select an avatar in my CP. I guess it is because I am not a paid member?


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

If you select User CP, on the far left colum there should be "Edit Avatar"......


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

sagelfn said:


> TEASE!!!!:nono:
> 
> You can't test an avatar in the puppy section and not have a puppy IN A PUMPKIN SHIRT in your avatar!


Clearly I suffer from premature speculation!


----------



## AEA (Sep 17, 2010)

W.Oliver said:


> If you select User CP, on the far left colum there should be "Edit Avatar"......


Thanks. Got it now. That was there all along but when I tried to do it awhile back it would let me get that far but it would not let me select a custom avatar.

Anyway done now!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

How did I miss this?!

Congrats!!!


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Counting down the days to offical.


----------



## BluePaws (Aug 19, 2010)

How many?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Congrats and welcome to the Wildhaus crowd.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

BluePaws said:


> How many?


Sixteen days to December 12, 2010.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Wayne, I am super slow!

I was catching up on some threads and noticed your signature changed to "Isis vom Wildhaus" and the light bulb went off in my head "hey he posted Isis as his avatar...OOOHHHH :hammer:

:happyboogie: HUGE Congratulations to you! I'm glad you're finally getting your pup! Still expect to see that pup in a pumpkin shirt, Lies did say she would mail it to you


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Congrats and welcome to the Wildhaus crowd.


Ha! The Wildhaus crowd will never be the same now . . . :laugh:


----------



## gracieGSD (Jan 10, 2011)

avatar check test


----------

